# Suche Hilfe bei Akt 1 Erfolgen



## Illiya (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich versuche zur Zeit bei Diablo 3 im Akt 1 die Erfolge fürs Entdeken und für die Bücher zu bekommen. Mir fehlen nur noch 3 Bücher und 2 Dungeons bzw. auch noch ein Event! Leider konnte ich bisher nicht heraus finden wo ich diese finde . Daher hoffe ich hier Leute zu finden die evtl. schon etwas davon gefunden haben und mir sagen können wo man diese findet 

Also mir fehlen an Büchern:
- Schwertschneide von Talic dem Verteidiger
- Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners
- Der Henkersbaum

An Dungeons:
- Hochlandhöhle
- Das Lyzeum

Und dann fehlt mir noch das Event der Ewige Krieg.

Freue mich auf Antworten und danke im voraus 

PS:schon mehrere Aufrufe und immer noch keine Antworten xD naja das Buch der Henkersbaum und das Event habe ich mittlerweile gefunden den Rest leider noch nicht. Wobei die Hochlandhöhlen wohl bei Leorics Jagdgründen sien soll ich werds mal versuchen zu finden und hoffe das mir beim Rest doch noch irgendwann wer helfen kann ^^


----------



## Pararius (24. Mai 2012)

Ich versuche mal so gut ich kann zu helfen:


> Wobei die Hochlandhöhlen wohl bei Leorics Jagdgründen sien soll


Stimmt so - die Hochlandhöhle hat wohl zwei mögliche Orte in den Jagdgründen, an denen diese erscheinen kann. - Am besten einfach das gesamte Gebiet durchkämmen.



Illiya schrieb:


> - Schwertschneide von Talic dem Verteidiger



Im nördlichen Hochland findet man das Dungeon "Wachturm". Am Eingang der zweiten Ebene steht gelegentlich ein NPC, der eine Quest/ein Event startet. Beim Beenden der Quests droppt dann das Buch.



Illiya schrieb:


> - Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners
> An Dungeons:
> - Das Lyzeum



Willkommen im Kreis derer, die ebenfalls auf der Suche nach genau diesen beiden Dingen sind. Spekulationen gibt es da viele.

Zum Lyzeum gibt es einen "Beta" Screenshot auf dem ein Charakter vor dem Lyzeum steht und sich laut Karte im nördlichen Teil des südlichen Hochlandes befindet - an dem Ort, an dem auch das Event Gharbads Rache stattfindet, einige Kultisten ein Ritual abhalten, Khazra Schamanen (in verschiedenen Fassungen des Gebiets) Rituale abhalten oder das Verlassene Bedienstetenhaus in zwei Fassungen (offen/geschlossen) zu finden ist.
Ob das Lyzeum auch in der Live-Fassung noch an dem Ort zu finden ist, konnte bisher noch niemand nachweisen. Zumindest hat sich noch niemand gemeldet und dann auch einen entsprechenden Beweis (Markierung im Erfogsfenster reicht) erbracht. 
Manch einer, der schon (weit) mehr als 100-Versuche und etliche Stunden Spielzeit in die Suche nach dem Dungeon gesteckt hat, überlegt, ob es vielleicht nur auf den Schwierigkeitsstufen Hölle oder Inferno oder aktuell, etwa durch einen Bug, gar nicht erscheint.
Andere sind der Meinung, dass wir bisher wohl am falschen Ort suchen und schlagen alternative Orte vor: Bspw. das Gebäude, welches den Übergang zwischen dem nördlichen Hochland und Leorics Jagdgründen der neue Ort für das Lyzeum seien könnte. Wieder andere halten das Gebäude, welches man passiert, nachdem man die Hallen der Agonie - Ebene 2 verlässt, für eine mögliche Alternative.

Zum "Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners" heißt es, dass dieses wohl bei der Quest "Ein Heiliger Gral" im Lyzeum zu finden sei.


----------



## Hanon (24. Mai 2012)

Das Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners habe ich gestern auf den Feldern des Elend gefunden da lag ein Bauer vor der Hütte wo die Kesselflickerin drin war und das Haus war verbarikadiert.  Ach und der Henkersbaum war auch dort auf den Feldern ziemlich Mittig.


----------



## Jaddefakle (24. Mai 2012)

hallo,

habe auch schon an die 100x das südliche Hochland abgesucht, nie war das Lyzeum zu finden, langsam glaube ich nicht an diesen Standort, eher die bekannten anderen stellen oder buggy. (habe auf Normal, Alptraum und Hölle abgesucht)... 


greetz =)


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2012)

Was kann man eigentlich mit den Erfolgspunkten anfangen ?


----------



## Korgor (24. Mai 2012)

Kannste dein Banner erweitern mit bestimmten Erfolgen.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Absolut rein gar nichts!


----------



## Illiya (24. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal jemand der mir ein Antwort geben kann ich bin begeistert 

Die Standorte die du für das Lyzeum genannt hast sind mir auch schon im Kopf rum geschwirrt....
Die Theorie das es dieses noch nicht gibt bzw. das es erst ab nem höheren Schwirigkeitsgrad vorkommen kann hatte ich auch schon, da man einfach nichts dazu im Inet findet außer das es eben noch nicht gefunden wurde. Aber da mittlerweile schon einige in Hölle und Inferno unterwegs sind und immer noch nichts aufgetaucht ist, glaube ich eher daran das es es noch nicht gibt oder nur seeeeehr selten vorkommt, aber selbst dann hätte es sicher schon jemand gefunden...oder es kommt nur bei denen die einfach durch rennen und es erst gar nicht aufdecken 

Gibt es solche fehlenden Bücher und Dungeons auch bei anderen Erfolgen? Ich habe mich bisher nur mit denen aus dem 1. Akt näher beschäftigt weil ich es da am einfachsten fand die Dinge zu finden.
Aber es ist schon sehr seltsam das ein Dungeon einfach mal fehlt und von keinem gefunden wird...

Das Buch der Henkersbaum habe ich in einem ganz anderem Gebiet gefunden...und zwar in der Ebene vor den 3 Krypten mit der Krone (ka wie das Gebit nun genau heißt)! Ich weiß nun nicht ob es das Event überall geben kann oder ob die Angabe einfach falsch ist 
Vor dem Haus des Kesselflickers habe ich bisher immer nur dazu gehörige Buch gefunden und nie einen Dorfbewohner! 

Naja wenn irgendjemand doch mal Lyzeum finden sollte oder der Fundort für das Tagebuch bestätigt wird würde ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde  aonsosten weiterhin viel "Freude" beim suchen!


----------



## Illiya (24. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich mit den Erfolgspunkten anfangen ?



Bisher kann man mit den Punkten rein gar nichts anfangen genauso wie bei WoW auch! Man kann lediglich mit manchen Erfolgen Dinge fürs Banner freischalten aber eben auch nicht bei jedem. Ansonsten macht man die erfolge weil man sonst nix zu tun hat oder aus "Sammelleidenschaft" so wie man eben auch Gegenstände sammelt


----------



## D3-Hardline (28. Mai 2012)

falls du noch immer das Buch/Tagebuch suchst hab das ganze mal aufgenommen.

Diablo 3 - Tagebuch - Der Henkersbaum - Hain des Wehklagens - Historiker von Tristram
Diablo 3 - Tagebuch - Der Henkersbaum - Hain des Wehklagens - Historiker von Tristram


Diablo 3 - Tagebuch - Warrivs Tagebuch - Strasse nach Alt-Tristram - Historiker von Tristram
Diablo 3 - Warrivs Tagebuch - Strasse nach Alt-Tristram - Historiker von Tristram


----------



## Pararius (28. Mai 2012)

Bashiok hat sich mittlerweile zum Lyzeum und Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners zu Wort gemeldet. Das Lyzeum spawnt aktuell durch einen Bug nicht und das Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners findet man in eben diesem und daher aktuell auch nicht.




> > Lyceum
> > http://www.diablowiki.net/File:SHLyceum2.jpg
> > Though the portal to the dungeon is there, I've done 100+ resets of Southern Highlands, and have yet to see it. It's also somewhat important to note that the screen was taken in beta, so there's no guarantee that it stayed put.
> 
> ...





> > Any word on if Villager's Journal is in the same boat? Is in it the Lyceum or something?
> 
> 
> That's my understanding, that it spawns within and so is also unobtainable for now.


----------



## Illiya (30. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann das gefixt wird....will meine Erfolge komplett haben


----------



## jolk (31. Mai 2012)

Illiya schrieb:


> Und dann fehlt mir noch das Event der Ewige Krieg.



Ist in dem Wald vor dem versunkenem Tempel, wo du die beiden Kugeln aus den Höhlen holen musst. 
Dort ist auch das Event "Last Stand". (Beide können auch gleichzeitig im Wald sein, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus)


----------



## Chantall88 (3. Juni 2012)

Hanon schrieb:


> Das Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners habe ich gestern auf den Feldern des Elend gefunden da lag ein Bauer vor der Hütte wo die Kesselflickerin drin war und das Haus war verbarikadiert.  Ach und der Henkersbaum war auch dort auf den Feldern ziemlich Mittig.



Was du da gefunden hast ist "Das Tagebuch eines Bauern" !

Das Tagebuch eines Dorfbewohners findest du dort jedenfalls nicht.

LG


----------



## muffel28 (13. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlen viele Bücher noch. Die ich auch bei mehrmalligen Runs nicht finde. ÄRgelrich.



Das Lyzeum ist ja verbuggt was ich so gehört habe, oder hat es zufällig jemand schon *G*


----------

